# Looking for a used Aire Puma



## reynolcm (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm looking for a 10-12 foot self bailing raft - preferably an Aire Puma but I'm open to other brands like NRS, Hyside, Sotar, etc. Let me know if you have anything like that.


----------



## letspaddle (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, I have an Aire super puma I am thinking of selling. Let me know if that might work for you. Dan


----------



## tomaboyd (May 28, 2009)

*Used Super Puma*



letspaddle said:


> Hi, I have an Aire super puma I am thinking of selling. Let me know if that might work for you. Dan


Still have the Super Puma you are thinking of selling?


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Let me start by saying the Super Puma is a great boat. 
I do not know Dan. That said, I would not buy a used super puma with an almost expired warranty for anything more than $1500.


----------



## benw (Feb 24, 2009)

*Super Puma*

Hey Dan, hit me up if you still have that super puma you were interested in selling. Very interested in taking it off your hands.

Ben


----------

